#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  macro to pdf file preview on full screen

## cpramesh

Pls help me a macro to view PDF file preview in full screen mode of all incoming files.

----------


## cpramesh

experts pls help

----------


## cpramesh

anybody knows?

----------

